# Ride Across Indiana_Who's going? Where are U driving from?



## wanderoo222 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll be driving from Gainesville fl. RAIN is 160 miles ,one way in one day.This will be my second attempt to finish. Completed 133 miles year before last. Great experience. U in?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

wanderoo222 said:


> I'll be driving from Gainesville fl. RAIN is 160 miles ,one way in one day.This will be my second attempt to finish. Completed 133 miles year before last. Great experience. U in?


I remember the headwind in 2013 was brutal, what was the problem with you finishing?


----------



## wanderoo222 (Feb 22, 2015)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I remember the headwind in 2013 was brutal, what was the problem with you finishing?


Knee pain. Had surgery on it in Jan 2014. Better but still bothers me at times. Just completed a florida flat century Sunday with some slight pain. I'm determined this year.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I live in the a Indy-Greenwood area. I'm not up for all 160 miles, but I wouldn't mind starting the ride, and just riding to my house for a nice century. 

But, I've got other commitments that weekend.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in, coming from Cincinnati area.


----------



## jwalther (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm considering it. I've never done 160 in a day before, but am thinking that a flat 160 mile ride is the rough equivalent of a hilly (7k climbing) century in terms of overall physical effort? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

jwalther said:


> I'm considering it. I've never done 160 in a day before, but am thinking that a flat 160 mile ride is the rough equivalent of a hilly (7k climbing) century in terms of overall physical effort? Any thoughts on that?


I would say it's probably similar effort plus or minus. I figure for me 10 hours of saddle time averaging 16 to 17 mph which is a 1-2 mph slower than my typical solo century ride with a few climbs but generally pretty flat.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jwalther said:


> I'm considering it. I've never done 160 in a day before, but am thinking that a *flat 160 mile ride *is the rough equivalent of a hilly (7k climbing) century in terms of overall physical effort? Any thoughts on that?



Although there are only a few decent climbs this ride is not flat, lots of rollers in the beginning and a steady uphill ride to St Marys. I'd be more worried about the heat and wind direction that day, both of which can make for a very long day. If it helps I had never ridden 160 miles either until I completed my first Rain. Its a great ride and you'll have a blast, don't think about it, just do it!

RAIN 2015


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys must start before 6am to get the ride in before dark. The two 130 milers(Two River Century) I have done took me about 10 hrs to complete(including food stops). Though last year's ride took longer than the previous because it was about 10 degrees hotter and more humid.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> You guys must start before 6am to get the ride in before dark. The two 130 milers(Two River Century) I have done took me about 10 hrs to complete(including food stops). Though last year's ride took longer than the previous because it was about 10 degrees hotter and more humid.


Rain has a mass start at 7:00 am, my total ride time (solo) including stops last year was just over 10 hrs


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Your average speed is probably a lot higher than mine(16-16.5mph). Then again, I might be stopping longer at the food stops.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

On a long ride my recommendation is when you stop, don't hang around too long, just keep at it at a steady pace. I've done it several times, once in 8H total time. Don't go full gas on the hills or early, it is long.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Questions....

so is there a sweeper van on the Rain Ride? I can average 15.5mph on a century (the Hope Ride) But, I'm thinking I I would be slower on Rain due to the heat. 

Are there typically enough people in the ride such that you are not completely by yourself? Do pace lines develop?

Any trouble with dogs? Motorists?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you use the bus transport (bus dog) from Richmond to the start the day before they will come get you if you find you can't finish for some reason (mechanical or fatigue). There are lots of pace lines that form however I did ride solo for a few miles after a few of the rest stops until I caught or was passed by a pace line and jumped on. I averaged about what I do on a regular century for pace due to pace lines. I didn't have any issues with dogs or motorists.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

RAIN is on my bucket list. My brother has done it about four times, but he typically finishes in the top twenty. There is no way I can ride that fast. Maybe I'll try to talk him into riding along with me next year. 

I don't spend much time with him. This would be a great thing for us to do together.


----------

